# Any good Merlot recipes (First timer)



## albe518 (Sep 6, 2016)

Just bought 50lbs of merlot Must and want to see if theirs any recipes to help me finish exactly how i would like to do this

thanks for any help!


----------



## NorCal (Sep 6, 2016)

SO2 grapes, wait 24, water and acidulate to25 brix, 3.5 pH, ferment <85 degrees, press, rack, mlf, rack, SO2, rack, SO2, SO2, bottle.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Sep 6, 2016)

Add yeast..wait a year.

There is no recipe for merlot wine, it is grapes fermented...thats all.

How you ferment is the real issue. Start reading this forum tonight and read it until you figure out how you want your wine to come out. Even then, yours wont be exactly like anyone elses. Wine is an art that you need to learn.


----------



## RMT (Dec 18, 2016)

Depending on the style of Merlot wine you would like to attempt, it all starts with the grapes or "must" you use.
You should research on this forum:
Crushing & destemming
Testing for Brix, PH & TA and methods for adjusting.
The use of the different sulfites
Temperatures for different stages, such as cold soak, fermentation and cold stabilization.
Punch down in primary fermentation and when to press.
Malolatic fermentation is some thing to check out if it applies to your situation.
if you like oak there are many ways to introduce it to your wine.
Settling, fining and filtering before bottling..


----------



## heatherd (Dec 19, 2016)

albe518 said:


> Just bought 50lbs of merlot Must and want to see if theirs any recipes to help me finish exactly how i would like to do this
> 
> thanks for any help!



I use these two resources to make wine:
-Harford Vineyard's instructions: https://harfordvineyard.com/winemaking-instructions-grape/
-MoreWine's instructions: https://morewinemaking.com/content/manuals


----------



## Kraffty (Dec 19, 2016)

heather's listed a really great resource in winemaking.com. I suggest downloading printing and then read and re-read before you get started. I've been referring to it for years.
Mike


----------

